# Tats.........



## Sunshine

I don't have any.  Never will.  But tats are MOST entertaining.  I just ran across this one:








Do you have any to share?  Your own or others'?


----------



## Mr. H.

Ive got a group of 3 on my arm. The falcon for myself, the wolf represents the Mrs. and the winged fairy represents the daughter.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## Unkotare

Seems like everyone under the age of 30 is required to have at least several nowadays.


----------



## Unkotare

Military - inspires respect

Professional athlete - part of the culture I guess

All others - I dunno

Tats on the hands, face, or neck - idiot. Would never hire

Tats on women, with the exception of the conditions listed above - stupid and slutty and likely to infect you with something you don't want. Unfair generalization? Hell yes, but there it is.


----------



## Ernie S.

I have several (5) a couple can be seen in my profile picture. My wife has a few as well as all 3 kids. My boy Josh has 8 or 10, my daughter Jessie has probably 15.
My boy Greg is a tattoo artist and has maybe 20.
All 5 of us own and ride Harley Davidsons.

Here's one he did recently.


----------



## alan1

I misread the title and thought it said, "tits".
I was expecting pictures of birds.


----------



## Unkotare

That would make the post immediately prior to yours quite disturbing indeed.


----------



## Sherry

Never had the desire to permanently ink my body.


----------



## Sunshine

Think of how many little old ladies will be running around the nursing home with tats 40 years from now!


----------



## Ernie S.

Another


----------



## alan1

Sunshine said:


> Think of how many little old ladies will be running around the nursing home with tats 40 years from now!



That cute rose on the breast becomes a long stem rose.


----------



## Samson

MountainMan said:


> I misread the title and thought it said, "tits".
> I was expecting pictures of birds.



I should start a thread about peanuts.


----------



## Samson

Ernie S. said:


> I have several (5) a couple can be seen in my profile picture. My wife has a few as well as all 3 kids. My boy Josh has 8 or 10, my daughter Jessie has probably 15.
> My boy Greg is a tattoo artist and has maybe 20.
> All 5 of us own and ride Harley Davidsons.






Your tats own Harleys?


----------



## Ernie S.

Samson said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have several (5) a couple can be seen in my profile picture. My wife has a few as well as all 3 kids. My boy Josh has 8 or 10, my daughter Jessie has probably 15.
> My boy Greg is a tattoo artist and has maybe 20.
> All 5 of us own and ride Harley Davidsons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your tats own Harleys?
Click to expand...


My tats and I own 2 Harleys, my 3 kids own 5 and my wife owns one.


----------



## Dabs

I have one tattoo....on top of my right foot.
Here's the photo


----------



## Wicked Jester

I've got 11...On my upper arms, and one part way down my mid left forearm. Got my kids portraits tattoed on my left chest.

Can't stand tats on women.......Particularly tramp stamps.....There's just nothing sexy about it......The Kat Von D types make me want to puke...But, to each their own.


----------



## Samson

Wicked Jester said:


> I've got 11...On my upper arms, and one part way down my mid left forearm. Got my kids portraits tattoed on my left chest.
> 
> Can't stand tats on women.......Particularly tramp stamps.....There's just nothing sexy about it......The Kat Van D types make me want to puke...But, to each their own.



I knew a girl that had "Thomas" tattooed in the Tramp Stamp Area.



I asked her, "Who Thomas was?" And she replied, "My Father."





"YOUR FATHER!!?"


She said, "Yes, its never been a problem."

TRUE STORY.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Samson said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 11...On my upper arms, and one part way down my mid left forearm. Got my kids portraits tattoed on my left chest.
> 
> Can't stand tats on women.......Particularly tramp stamps.....There's just nothing sexy about it......The Kat Van D types make me want to puke...But, to each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew a girl that had "Thomas" tattooed in the Tramp Stamp Area.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked her, "Who Thomas was?" And she replied, "My Father."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "YOUR FATHER!!?"
> 
> 
> She said, "Yes, its never been a problem."
> 
> TRUE STORY.
Click to expand...

Now, that's just plain strange.

Did she have her brothers or mothers name tattooed down where the sun don't shine, also?


----------



## jaw2929

Unkotare said:


> Tats on the hands, face, or neck - idiot. Would never hire



I agree fully with this.

Having said that, all my tats are on my upper arms, where they can be hidden if needed of course. 

An arm-band on each arm (one with the "S" Superman logo I ripped off of Shaq) with lightning bolts on each side. Above that the Kanji character for "Truth". Other arm has a barbed-wire tattoo/armband I ripped off from just about anyone/everyone. Above that a cat-head/face drawing a friend in Scotland drew. Would like to get more eventually, but that would require much more money than I have at the moment.


----------



## Cuyo

I have a tribal arm band I got when I was 19 and didn't know any better.  Very trendy, and I mean that pejoratively.  I've been seriously considering having it removed lately.


----------



## Dabs

Unkotare said:


> Military - inspires respect
> 
> Professional athlete - part of the culture I guess
> 
> All others - I dunno
> 
> Tats on the hands, face, or *neck* - *idiot. Would never hire*
> 
> Tats on women, with the exception of the conditions listed above - stupid and slutty and likely to infect you with something you don't want. Unfair generalization? Hell yes, but there it is.



And who might you be??
Donald Fucking Trump??
I have 2 sons who each have a tattoo on their neck...in fact, one of my son's entire right arm is covered in tat.
They both have respectable jobs I will add.....working 60 hours a week, averaging $25 per hour. They were hired because of their skills, they are reliable and do their jobs damn good....not because of the tattoo they chose to display on their neck.
You fucking moron.


----------



## jaw2929

Dabs said:


> And who might you be??
> Donald Fucking Trump??
> I have 2 sons who each have a tattoo on their neck...in fact, one of my son's entire right arm is covered in tat.
> They both have respectable jobs I will add.....working 60 hours a week, averaging $25 per hour. They were hired because of their skills, they are reliable and do their jobs damn good....not because of the tattoo they chose to display on their neck.
> You fucking moron.




Outta curiosity, what do they do for work?


----------



## Dabs

jaw2929 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who might you be??
> Donald Fucking Trump??
> I have 2 sons who each have a tattoo on their neck...in fact, one of my son's entire right arm is covered in tat.
> They both have respectable jobs I will add.....working 60 hours a week, averaging $25 per hour. They were hired because of their skills, they are reliable and do their jobs damn good....not because of the tattoo they chose to display on their neck.
> You fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outta curiosity, what do they do for work?
Click to expand...


Both are in construction.
Pipe fitters and welders. 

Yes, they wear blue jeans and steel toed boots to work...but it shouldn't make a difference if they were a lawyer or doctor. 
I agree some tattoos on faces and some areas, can be distracting. But that doesn't mean the individual wearing the tat, is incapable of performing awesome work duties.


----------



## xotoxi

RadiomanATL said:


>



An actual laugh came out of my mouth.


----------



## xotoxi

Tramp stamps are useful because they help you distinguish tramps from non-tramps.


----------



## Dabs

xotoxi said:


> Tramp stamps are useful because they help you distinguish tramps from non-tramps.



This is good to know....I'm definitely not a tramp then~


----------



## xotoxi

Dabs said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp stamps are useful because they help you distinguish tramps from non-tramps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is good to know....I'm definitely not a tramp then~
Click to expand...


Can you actually see back there?


----------



## Dabs

xotoxi said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tramp stamps are useful because they help you distinguish tramps from non-tramps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is good to know....I'm definitely not a tramp then~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you actually see back there?
Click to expand...


Yes I can.


----------



## jaw2929

Dabs said:


> Both are in construction.
> Pipe fitters and welders.
> 
> Yes, they wear blue jeans and steel toed boots to work...but it shouldn't make a difference if they were a lawyer or doctor.
> I agree some tattoos on faces and some areas, can be distracting. But that doesn't mean the individual wearing the tat, is incapable of performing awesome work duties.



I was going to guess (based on the money you said they make) either manual labor/construction or something like Record Store owner, tattoo artist or porn star. 

I don't disagree with you at all on your point Dabs. But no way would I want a fucking lawyer with a tattoo on his face, representing me in a court of law. Just the same as I wouldn't wanna doctor with tattoo's all over his hands performing surgery on me. It's just the principle of the thing, I think. Not saying they couldn't perform their said jobs correctly/efficiently, just the concept/principle that would bother me is all.


----------



## Unkotare

Dabs said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military - inspires respect
> 
> Professional athlete - part of the culture I guess
> 
> All others - I dunno
> 
> Tats on the hands, face, or *neck* - *idiot. Would never hire*
> 
> Tats on women, with the exception of the conditions listed above - stupid and slutty and likely to infect you with something you don't want. Unfair generalization? Hell yes, but there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who might you be??.
Click to expand...




The guy who won't hire someone stupid enough to get inked on his or her hands, face, or neck. You want to work for the circus, go apply to the circus.


----------



## Liability

Sunshine said:


> I don't have any.  Never will.  But tats are MOST entertaining.  I just ran across this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any to share?  Your own or others'?



That is the grossest BUTTerfly I ever did see.

Yuk.


----------



## Unkotare

Dabs said:


> [
> 
> Yes, they wear blue jeans and steel toed boots to work...but it shouldn't make a difference if they were a lawyer or doctor. .






Unless you really are as stupid as you seem, you know that it really does make a difference.


----------



## Unkotare

Dabs said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is good to know....I'm definitely not a tramp then~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you actually see back there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can.
Click to expand...



So can anyone with $5 to spare, I suppose.


----------



## Dabs

Unkotare said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Yes, they wear blue jeans and steel toed boots to work...but it shouldn't make a difference if they were a lawyer or doctor. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you really are as stupid as you seem, you know that it really does make a difference.
Click to expand...


Hey asswipe, noticed in my original post, I used the word SHOULDN'T........because I know there are people who feel it does make a difference.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Cuyo said:


> I have a tribal arm band I got when I was 19 and didn't know any better.  Very trendy, and I mean that pejoratively.  I've been seriously considering having it removed lately.


LMAO!

Did ya' sport a mullett when ya' got it?


----------



## Wicked Jester

jaw2929 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both are in construction.
> Pipe fitters and welders.
> 
> Yes, they wear blue jeans and steel toed boots to work...but it shouldn't make a difference if they were a lawyer or doctor.
> I agree some tattoos on faces and some areas, can be distracting. But that doesn't mean the individual wearing the tat, is incapable of performing awesome work duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to guess (based on the money you said they make) either manual labor/construction or something like Record Store owner, tattoo artist or porn star.
> 
> I don't disagree with you at all on your point Dabs. But no way would I want a fucking lawyer with a tattoo on his face, representing me in a court of law. Just the same as I wouldn't wanna doctor with tattoo's all over his hands performing surgery on me. It's just the principle of the thing, I think. Not saying they couldn't perform their said jobs correctly/efficiently, just the concept/principle that would bother me is all.
Click to expand...

It all depends on the position......In my resaturants I didn't give a shit if back of the house personnel were tatted from head to toe. I had a line cook who was covered from hands to neck. The dude could rock pans, and wasn't visible to the customers....My front of the house personnel were a diiferent story. No visible tats or piercings, 'cause many people get grossed out by it, and I know I'm not particularly fond of seeing it when we go out for a nice meal

The ones who get me are the piercing freaks, and those morons who have those big ass rings in their friggin ear lobes, like they're some member of an african tribe......I wouldn't hire those types, period, simply because they make me sick, and I don't want to be lookin' at their weirdo shit.


----------



## del

unk and jester, if you want to talk shit to each other, i made you your very own thread. and knock off the mama shit, i'm not stupid, and i will ban you. fair warning.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/195377-give-me-a-break-already.html#post4444352


----------



## Wicked Jester

del said:


> unk and jester, if you want to talk shit to each other, i made you your very own thread. and knock off the mama shit, i'm not stupid, and i will ban you. fair warning.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/195377-give-me-a-break-already.html#post4444352


No problem, dude.....but it's kinda hard to take you seriously with those fuckin' avatars?

You remember?:

*HEY YOU TWO...KNOCK IT OFF, I'M SERIOUS!*


----------



## del

Wicked Jester said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> unk and jester, if you want to talk shit to each other, i made you your very own thread. and knock off the mama shit, i'm not stupid, and i will ban you. fair warning.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/195377-give-me-a-break-already.html#post4444352
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, dude.....but it's kinda hard to take you seriously with those fuckin' avatars?
> 
> You remember?:
> 
> *HEY YOU TWO...KNOCK IT OFF, I'M SERIOUS!*
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA2NDf9LdDE]Judge Smails gas chamber - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

del said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> unk and jester, if you want to talk shit to each other, i made you your very own thread. and knock off the mama shit, i'm not stupid, and i will ban you. fair warning.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/195377-give-me-a-break-already.html#post4444352
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, dude.....but it's kinda hard to take you seriously with those fuckin' avatars?
> 
> You remember?:
> 
> *HEY YOU TWO...KNOCK IT OFF, I'M SERIOUS!*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA2NDf9LdDE]Judge Smails gas chamber - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Can you at least find a lil' ostrich with a hammer, or maybe an axe hanging out of its beak?....You know, at least look the part!

It reminds me of my third grade teacher, Miss Mergenthal....She was old as dirt, and used a walker....She would yell at us, and tell us if we didn't calm down we were gettin' a ruler across the knuckles......We'd laugh our asses off, full well knowing that by the time she got to us, our happy asses would be out on the playground for recess.


----------



## Samson

I have one tattoo.

I got it when Delilah went out of town:






Its located on my left chest area (above heart). Delilah so appropriately appalled when she returned that I had it colored in (black, blue, white).



I wish I'd enlarged it.


----------



## Unkotare

del said:


> unk and jester, if you want to talk shit to each other, i made you your very own thread. and knock off the mama shit, i'm not stupid, and i will ban you. fair warning.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/195377-give-me-a-break-already.html#post4444352





Don't talk to me. I didn't mention anyone's mother.


----------



## Sunshine

And then there was the woman who had Abe Lincoln tattooed on one thigh and George Washington tattooed on the other thigh.  She would let people peep up her dress at them.  One guy was taking a little too long and she asked, 'are you looking at my Able Lincoln or my George Washington?'  He replied, neither, I'm looking at your Harry Truman!

Sorry.  Bad joke.


----------



## Sunshine

del said:


> unk and jester, if you want to talk shit to each other, i made you your very own thread. and knock off the mama shit, i'm not stupid, and i will ban you. fair warning.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/195377-give-me-a-break-already.html#post4444352





> Sunshine, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1.Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2.If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.



???  

Live and learn!


----------



## RadiomanATL

xotoxi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An actual laugh came out of my mouth.
Click to expand...


I am honored.


----------



## xotoxi

Unkotare said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military - inspires respect
> 
> Professional athlete - part of the culture I guess
> 
> All others - I dunno
> 
> Tats on the hands, face, or *neck* - *idiot. Would never hire*
> 
> Tats on women, with the exception of the conditions listed above - stupid and slutty and likely to infect you with something you don't want. Unfair generalization? Hell yes, but there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who might you be??.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who won't hire someone stupid enough to get inked on his or her hands, face, or neck. You want to work for the circus, go apply to the circus.
Click to expand...


And why do you feel that someone's job performance in garbage collection would be effected by a tattoo on the hands, face, or neck?


----------



## Dabs

Sunshine said:


> And then there was the woman who had Abe Lincoln tattooed on one thigh and George Washington tattooed on the other thigh.  She would let people peep up her dress at them.  One guy was taking a little too long and she asked, 'are you looking at my Able Lincoln or my George Washington?'  He replied, neither, I'm looking at your Harry Truman!
> 
> Sorry.  Bad joke.



Not at all.......here's another.....
A lady had the word Christmas tattooed on the inner side of her right thigh and the word Thanksgiving tattooed on the inner side of her left thigh...when asked why she did such a thing, she replied:
"So my husband can eat between the holidays"


----------



## Wicked Jester

Dabs said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there was the woman who had Abe Lincoln tattooed on one thigh and George Washington tattooed on the other thigh.  She would let people peep up her dress at them.  One guy was taking a little too long and she asked, 'are you looking at my Able Lincoln or my George Washington?'  He replied, neither, I'm looking at your Harry Truman!
> 
> Sorry.  Bad joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.......here's another.....
> A lady had the word Christmas tattooed on the inner side of her right thigh and the word Thanksgiving tattooed on the inner side of her left thigh...when asked why she did such a thing, she replied:
> "So my husband can eat between the holidays"
Click to expand...

Watch it now, Dabs......Our resident woman hater will show up and accuse you of being a 5 dollar hooker.


----------



## Dabs

Wicked Jester said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there was the woman who had Abe Lincoln tattooed on one thigh and George Washington tattooed on the other thigh.  She would let people peep up her dress at them.  One guy was taking a little too long and she asked, 'are you looking at my Able Lincoln or my George Washington?'  He replied, neither, I'm looking at your Harry Truman!
> 
> Sorry.  Bad joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.......here's another.....
> A lady had the word Christmas tattooed on the inner side of her right thigh and the word Thanksgiving tattooed on the inner side of her left thigh...when asked why she did such a thing, she replied:
> "So my husband can eat between the holidays"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch it now, Dabs......Our resident woman hater will show up and accuse you of being a 5 dollar hooker.
Click to expand...


Oh....well...I charge much more than that


----------



## Unkotare

xotoxi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who might you be??.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who won't hire someone stupid enough to get inked on his or her hands, face, or neck. You want to work for the circus, go apply to the circus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why do you feel that someone's job performance in garbage collection would be effected by a tattoo on the hands, face, or neck?
Click to expand...




Poor judgment.


----------



## Unkotare

Wicked Jester said:


> [


Watch it now, Dabs......Our resident woman hater will show up and accuse you of being a 5 dollar hooker[/QUOTE]


----------



## mskafka

One of mine during the process.  Also have a nautical star on the opposite shoulder.

Ah, yes.  There will be many of us with tattoos in nursing homes.  In my career....if one is without a tattoo, they are a minority.  We're lunatics, and don't know how to behave in normal circumstances.


----------



## xotoxi

Sunshine said:


> And then there was the woman who had Abe Lincoln tattooed on one thigh and George Washington tattooed on the other thigh.  She would let people peep up her dress at them.  One guy was taking a little too long and she asked, 'are you looking at my Able Lincoln or my George Washington?'  He replied, neither, I'm looking at your Harry Truman!
> 
> Sorry.  Bad joke.



And he was thinking that he'd like to Millard Fillmore.


----------



## strollingbones

foot tat here...left foot.....violas....and a ladybug....i am considered a light weight with my friends but get points for ballsy placement....most of my friends have full sleeves and full backs....some are going for complete coverage and yes they have neck and face tats....one wants to be a suicide girl....

my husband has none...would never consider having anything like that done...he was against all body modification till i had my nipple pierced....i remove that a year or so ago when it began to cause swelling...i removed it with the intentions of putting it back....till cole tells me it will grow back fast....i am not having it re pierced....so now hubby is all about me getting pierced...i am all about not doing anymore...damn that stuff hurts....


----------



## Dabs

strollingbones said:


> foot tat here...left foot.....violas....and a ladybug....i am considered a light weight with my friends but get points for ballsy placement....most of my friends have full sleeves and full backs....some are going for complete coverage and yes they have neck and face tats....one wants to be a suicide girl....
> 
> my husband has none...would never consider having anything like that done...he was against all body modification till i had my nipple pierced....i remove that a year or so ago when it began to cause swelling...i removed it with the intentions of putting it back....till cole tells me it will grow back fast....i am not having it re pierced....so now hubby is all about me getting pierced...i am all about not doing anymore...damn that stuff hurts....



Ouuuuu on the nipple piercings, I know that hadda hurt!
I couldn't do that, I don't think....yeah, yeah....I'm certain, I could not do that 
But a lot of people do......I know a gal who not only had her nipples pierced but her clit as well 
And I know several who have their tongue pierced.....a couple of my children are in that group ~LoL~
As for me, as far as tats, I just have the one and only on my foot, and I don't plan on getting anymore, but I do have my ears pierced 6 times in each ear~


----------



## mskafka

There is something about tattoos.  Once you get one, you feel like such a badass (even if you're a peon in size like me) after you get it.  You want to get another.  The one that I got above, though, was a bit rough.  It took awhile, and I literally had chills and low blood glucose afterward.  It will be a while before the next.  But it is kind of a rush.


----------



## butterfly123

Ernie S. said:


> Another


This is so beautiful


----------



## Caroljo

I always wanted to get a tat, just to say i did, but i can't think of one i really want!  All my kids have them.  My oldest son never got his first until he was in his early 30's, now he has both arms covered!  

My husband had Casper put on his forearm just before he went to Viet Nam...over the years Casper has gotten so he doesn't look so friendly! Lol!

My daughter has a simple star on her chest, some kind of design on her lower back, and then had a Koi? Fish tattoo'd inside her arm....it's really colorful and looks nice.  She's tried different piercing...had her tongue pierced for about 4 yrs, tried the eyebrow but it wouldn't heal good...AND even did the nipple piercing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She didn't have that for long...she couldn't believe she even did that one!  Lol!

My son that's in Psy Ops also had Casper tattoed on his upper arm, but MADE him look not very friendly!  He also has a large cross on his back, a design on his calf, a large angel on his arm with his first born sons birthdate.  Then he had another angel on the inside of his arm with his daughters birthday...now they have another little boy so he has to find another spot to put his!   Funny thing is (or maybe not so funny) people see the angels with the dates and they think it's in memory of the kids (date of death!).


----------



## Mad Scientist

strollingbones said:


> most of my friends have full sleeves and full backs....some are going for complete coverage and yes they have neck and face tats....*one wants to be a suicide girl*....


Pics please!


----------



## Liability

Twats?


----------



## Noomi

I have a few tattoos. I spent more than 12 months deciding what I wanted and where. My parents insist I will regret them one day. I highly doubt it.


----------



## Ernie S.

I'm trying to get my boy to make a house call, but he's busy with actual paying customers. He did ink my daughter and my 19 year old grand daughter again the other day/


----------



## ethenbrown

Tattoo is such a great art which people like most. I saw that people draw the tattoo on different parts of there body. I just like that tattoo which are simple and in the black ink.


----------



## editec

This body 







Cannot be improved with a tat.


----------

